# Getting a hair from my betta's mouth



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Norbert was eating something at the bottom of his tank and ate a hair. I had to pick him up gently with my hand, and pull it out. He flared at me afterwards.:roll:


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Wow my hand would have been shaking to much to do that...glad you got it out !


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

love his name-Norbert!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

LOL! I'm glad you got it out! And I'm glad I'm not the only one who has hair in their tank...my 2 long-haired cats make it IMPOSSIBLE to have a fur-free tank. Especially Martini, she is completely obsessed with water and hangs around me when I'm doing a water change or just over observing the fish in the tank. She'll actually try to get into the bucket that I'm filling with water...crazy animals and their antics!!


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

I had hair stuck in my filter once :/ It wouldn't come out for ages.


----------

